# Teeny tiny red ants?



## The Great Goose (Jan 7, 2016)

And the babies are even smaller.

as summer got stronger, so did they. Subsequently,  I've done away with my "asian invasion" theory and supposed South America.  They seem weak  but are strong.  It's ferrel, definitely.  Any ideas?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm guessing red imported fire ants...we have them here too.

Red imported fire ant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 7, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> And the babies are even smaller.
> 
> as summer got stronger, so did they. Subsequently,  I've done away with my "asian invasion" theory and supposed South America.  They seem weak  but are strong.  It's ferrel, definitely.  Any ideas?


The Great Goose

A. My mother grew mint as a border in the garden to keep ants out (can't stand the smell, too strong).

B. If you want an ID take a very good closeup photo and post here: Insect and Spider Identification Discussion Forum -Dave's Garden

The experts there may be able to answer questions on garden pests, if these are ants, aphids or what.

C. Look up "Diatomaceous Earth FOOD GRADE" if you want to see if this will get rid of this size of creepy crawlies.
DE works on bed bugs, cuts up their external shells so they dehydrate, and is supposed to work on other bugs as well.
(If these ants are too tiny, it may not work, but supposedly other bugs that crawls across DE is like scraping against glass shards and shreds up their shells.)
WARNING ON USAGE of DE:
Although DE is not like other toxic types of poison like insecticides, it still requires a dust mask and gloves.
Because it is a fine powder that cuts up any surface it touches you CANNOT breathe it, get it into your eyes, or your mouth/lungs etc.
It will damage internal tissue and is considered hazardous to breathe. 
It is also better not to get it on your hands or let the powder get loose where it can be breathed in.
If it gets wet it loses its effect.
Please look up the precautions online that go into more detail than the package warning labels.


----------

